# Parlantes monster



## juliangp (Dic 9, 2012)

Hola hace rato vengo pensando en un proyecto en el cual usare una potencia de 400 watts rms para alimentar 2 subwoofers y otros amplificadores para medios y altos, basicamente un tri- amplificado, la cosa es que encontre unos subwoofers monster para auto que estan muy buenos y parecen ser de calidad, pero ustedes que opinan, alguien los probo? abajo dejo las supuestas especificaciones (esta de mas decir que los voy a usar en una casa y lo que mas necesito es el deseado golpe en el pecho)


----------



## jorger (Dic 9, 2012)

Si pones el modelo exacto del subwoofer, mucho mejor.
Para empezar no se especifica la Fs.. aparte la marca "monster" no la conozco, pero parece la típica que aparenta hacer cosas de calidad y luego no prometen mucho.. repito, parece.Si no me equivoco yo que tu buscaría otra cosa.
Un saludo.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 9, 2012)

http://www.monster-web.com/#!__w-154d alli estan todos los datos creo


----------



## palomo (Dic 10, 2012)

NOOOOOOO (perdon por gritar  ) ni se te ocurra adquirir eso he oido muy malas referencias de esa marca, aparte que estan hechas para ambiente automovilistico para uso hogareño no son recomendables, has un esfuerzo y adquiere una bocina diseñada para el ambiente hogareño, aun mejor adquiere algo para sonido profecional un 12" o 15" y te juro que los vecinos te linchan.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 10, 2012)

Jajajajja si vos decis, no creo que los compre ahora me asuste un poco


----------

